# Another new pup - DUGO



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, I can't express my joy when I found this forum. I am a first time dog owner and am completely in love with my vizsla, Dugo - I even get ridiculed by friends and family but who cares  He is turning 5 months old tomorrow and I have so much to learn but already feel much better now that I can read the advice and tips everyone offers so freely.

We've had some ups (housetrained, sleeping in his dogbed, behaving when taken to restaurants and not having chewed anything other than his toys) and downs (two broken toes in a matter of a month) already but I guess that is the way it goes.

Looking forward to being part of the community. Trying to attach a few photos (difficult to choose which one of the 1000 does him justice) he has very peculiar sleeping positions so hope to make everyone smile!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

smurfette - welcome to the forum!

Dugo is a beautiful boy!
Love the sleeping pictures


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome and hope the toes are in good nick now.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome! The pics are great and Dugo is a handsome boy. Mind me asking, what happened to his toes? Hope they are healing quick. Look forward to more posts from you.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone - mother's pride is blossoming 

Oquirrh - we have no idea how he broke them - first one was broken during a playdate with a labrador puppy and we noticed he started limping a bit. That one just heeled and we thought to take him to a a puppy day care for socialising with other puppies and again same thing happened. Vet says his bone density is fine so not sure whehter this is just a freak accident x2 or whether it is because he gets over excited and then go too crazy with the other dogs. He never whimpered when playing so not sure when exactly it happened.

Hope the second toe heels up in the next 2 weeks or so as we need to take him to school for training. Obviously spoiled him too much with treats due to my own guilt feelings :-\ for letting this happen so now that I've read more on the forum cutting back immediately and hoping to get more excercise in when the toe is back on track. For the moment however he is not seeing other dogs which isn't great for development but safer for the toes - any advice?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Bummer about the toes. For socializing, you could still take your pup to public places letting him meet new people and sights and sounds.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Oquirrh, thanks for the tip, I took him to our local beach restaurant on Sunday and he was extremely well behaved so will definitely be doing that on weekends from now on. He gets very excited when there is other dogs around but I spoke to the vet yesterday and got a referral of another 5 month old pup in the neighbourhood (great dane and apparently very gentle) and hope to arrange a few short visits until the toes are better.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Interesting how your vet recommended casting or splinting the toes??? Titan broke 1 weight-bearing toe on his left foot and our veterinarian recommended not doing anything to the toe because his puppy bones were always growing and changing, and his body would be making new bone growth--that casting or splinting could cause his toes to grow strangely or his gait to be off. What was your vets reasoning - -just curious!

He's super cute btw!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Maplevizsla,

Our vet's opinion was that he preferred to splint the foot as Vizslas are very active and it would probably be difficult for us to keep him still for too long. He used bandages only so to ensure the toes were aligned and mentioned that the toes should heel quickly as Dugo is still young and growing fast. He did mention at the time that if the bandage route did not work that he would have to put the foot in a plaster which seemed extreme to me. The boot is for protection against wetness and sand. 

Both times he broke an outer non-weight bearing toe (first one was a clean break and second one was a bit more nasty). Luckily the first toe grew back within about 3 weeks so hoping that will be the case with the second as well which leaves us with about one week to go.

I am a bit concerned that his running will be effected which will be heartbreaking for me. The only effect we've seen this far is that his leg with the broken toes are slightly less developed as he is obviously putting more weight on the other three legs. Hoping that when he is back on all four legs that the leg will catch up with the others! Will be doing a lot of swimming as well to get him back into shape once the bandages come off.

I take it Titan fully recovered without any problems?


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

The first x-ray showed a hairline fracture, then the second showed a break that it got worse, the last x-ray revealed that new bone growth was/had occurred and to just keep the same activity level going (short 20 minute or so leashed walks and light wrestling/playing with calm dogs, and I could take him to obedience class). It will never be a perfect foot like the rest of his toes and that toe risks arthritis. He gets bothered by it in the snow if he is out running around too long.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie pie!!! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Dugo is a sweet-looking little guy, and I love his little shoe!! Hope he heals quickly and completely. Thanks for sharing the pics. ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Handsome chap!! thanks for sharing Smurfette ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Glad to see Dugo's Gold Member intact. They targeted his foot, instead. Vets... :'(

_(If possible to keep the boy intact until his 18th month birthday, he will thank you)
_


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Datacan,

I'm starting to feel a little bit like this although the vet was very supportive so far - however since he learned I've got pet insurance I've noticed a bit of change in the attitude to what is best for Dugo, including all kinds of visits and replacements of the bandages. They've also started with the - he will be 6 months soon and will soon have to come in for the BIG SNIP ....... luckily for Dugo I found this forum with all the wonderful advice and there is nooooo wayyyyy he will be losing anything soon (my husband is also sleeping a little bit better these days after this decision ...)

I've decided to take a bit of a stand this afternoon with the vetto agree when the bandages can come off ..... will see how that goes


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So glad your not blinded by a vets opinion. Good that you noticed his altered approach after learning of your medical insurance. I hope others read that and open there minds to possibilities.........


----------

